# [emerge ] Called dyn_install - erreur partout

## pasmoi

j'avais posté dans le topic sur libexpat, voyant de nombreuses similitude entre mon problème et celui de ce topic, mais finalement, il semblerais que cela n'ai rien a voir.

donc, voici ou j'en suis :

depuis 15 jours, ma gentoo est dans les choux, car emerge me l'a bouzillé.

il n'arrive pas a finir certaines compilations :

emerge -u world bloque depuis 15 jours sur :

```

make[2]: *** [Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/libbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/libbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost pm # 

```

comme ça m'a mis gnome dans les choux (plus aucun logiciel basé sur gnome ne se lance), j'ai essayé d'installé kde :

emerge  kde :

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3/work/libao-0.8

.6/src/plugins/esd/.libs/libesd.so: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [libesd.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3/work/liba

o-0.8.6/src/plugins/esd'

make[2]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3/work/liba

o-0.8.6/src/plugins'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3/work/liba

o-0.8.6/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  libao-0.8.6-r3.ebuild, line 54:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libao-0.8.6-

r3/temp/build.log'.

localhost pm # 

```

notez la similutde : aussi bien dans l'erreur liée à gnome que dans celle liée à kde :

Called dyn_install

Called qa_call 'src_install'

Called src_install

Called gnome2_src_install

Called die

même si je ne sait pas comment faire définir mes USE comme il faut, car la doc est useless, je les ait redéfini ainsi :

```

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gnome gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal icq innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k junit kde ldap leim libg++ libwww mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mule mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg tcl tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib"

```

j'ai aussi dans mon make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

```

avant j'étais sous débian, mais comme mon dur à grillé, j'ai du me refaire un linux, et du coup, je suis passé à gentoo.

ça fait 1 mois que j'essaye de la faire marcher

elle marchais à peut près avant le emerge -u world

j'ai fait des grands coup de revdep-rebuild et de emerge -uDv world, rien n'y fait ...

quelqu'un à une idée?Last edited by pasmoi on Sun Aug 26, 2007 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Il faudrait que tu mettes ton titre en conformité, pour ça regarde ma signature.

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton emerge --info et surtout, tu pourrais supprimer le fichier de revdep-rebuild...ça pourrait aider dans ton cas.

```

# rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_* 

```

----------

## pasmoi

```

localhost pm # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6

.22.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Aug 2007 07:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild 

/etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di

stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonob

o cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss 

encode esd expat fam ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif glut gnome gpm graphviz

 gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq innodb ipv6 isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg j

peg2k junit kde ldap leim libg++ libwww mad maildir matroska mbox midi mikmod mi

me mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mule mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly o

gg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 q

uicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl svg tcl 

tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vim-syntax vorbis

 win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 ati

ixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1

968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82x

x-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty 

extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plu

g rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evde

v" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001

 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dum

my fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendi

tion s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa 

vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGU

AS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_

OVERLAY

localhost pm # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ton profile est assez vieux merci :

```

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6 

.22.1 i686) 

```

Tu devrais passer au 2007.0 mon ami  :Smile: 

----------

## pasmoi

ha ok

comment je fais ça?

la doc gentoo à ce sujet est fausse ...

j'ai essayé de prendre /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/server/profile.bashrc

car il n'y en avais pas dans desktop ...

sinon, ça change rien ...

----------

## d2_racing

```

# eselect profile list

```

Ça te donne quoi ?

----------

## pasmoi

```

localhost pm # eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

localhost pm # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

```

# eselect profile set 6

```

```

# eselect profile list

```

Et devrais voir ceci :

```

localhost pm # eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets: 

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1 

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl 

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4 

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop 

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0 

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6 

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86 

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened 

localhost pm # 

```

Ensuite, un beau petit emerge -puDNv world et tu vas être en voiture  :Smile: 

----------

## pasmoi

```

eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop *

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

oui

merci

par contre emerge libbonobo me donne toujours:

```

make[2]: *** [Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/libbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/libbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/temp/build.log'.

```

mais je reesaye de faire emerge -euDv world pour voir si ça a tout corrigé

----------

## julroy67

Pour nous aider dans l'erreur faudrait aussi nous donner les lignes au-dessus, celles que tu donnes nous disent juste qu'emerge à pas réussi à compiler et non pas l'erreur qu'il rencontre.

----------

## d2_racing

Au pire fait un copier coller de tout ce que tu peux avoir comme info lorsque emerge s'exécute  :Smile: 

----------

## pasmoi

apres plus de 24H de compil, emerge n'a toujours pas fini

c'est peut être une bonne nouvelle, mais dans le doute, je l'ai killé, j'ai pris un nouveau shell, j'ai fait un source de profile et de make.conf, et j'ai relancé.

sinon :

revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

donne : 

```

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../idl/Bonobo_GenericFactory.idl

echo "top_srcdir: .."

top_srcdir: ..

echo "IDL_DIR: ../idl/"

IDL_DIR: ../idl/

echo "IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl"

IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

(rm -f Bonobo_Activation_types.h Bonobo_Activation_types-stubs.c Bonobo_Activati

on_types-skels.c Bonobo_Activation_types-common.c Bonobo_Activation_types-imodul

e.c Bonobo_Activation_types-skelimpl.c || true) > /dev/null

/usr/bin/orbit-idl-2 -I../idl "-D__Bonobo_Activation_types_COMPILATION" --deps .

/.deps/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl.P ../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

orbit-idl-2 2.14.7 compiling

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

echo "top_srcdir: .."

top_srcdir: ..

echo "IDL_DIR: ../idl/"

IDL_DIR: ../idl/

echo "IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.idl"

IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.idl

(rm -f Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.h Bonobo_ObjectDirectory-stubs.c Bonobo_ObjectDire

ctory-skels.c Bonobo_ObjectDirectory-common.c Bonobo_ObjectDirectory-imodule.c B

onobo_ObjectDirectory-skelimpl.c || true) > /dev/null

/usr/bin/orbit-idl-2 -I../idl "-D__Bonobo_ObjectDirectory_COMPILATION" --deps ./

.deps/Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.idl.P ../idl/Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.idl

orbit-idl-2 2.14.7 compiling

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../idl/Bonobo_ObjectDirectory.idl

echo "top_srcdir: .."

top_srcdir: ..

echo "IDL_DIR: ../idl/"

IDL_DIR: ../idl/

echo "IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_ActivationContext.idl"

IDL file: ../idl/Bonobo_ActivationContext.idl

(rm -f Bonobo_ActivationContext.h Bonobo_ActivationContext-stubs.c Bonobo_Activa

tionContext-skels.c Bonobo_ActivationContext-common.c Bonobo_ActivationContext-i

module.c Bonobo_ActivationContext-skelimpl.c || true) > /dev/null

/usr/bin/orbit-idl-2 -I../idl "-D__Bonobo_ActivationContext_COMPILATION" --deps 

./.deps/Bonobo_ActivationContext.idl.P ../idl/Bonobo_ActivationContext.idl

orbit-idl-2 2.14.7 compiling

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../idl/Bonobo_ActivationContext.idl

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG

_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\""/usr\"" -DSERVER_LIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec\""

 -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DSERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_

ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/

orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DVERSION=\"2.18

.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-Activation\"     -march=i686

 -O2 -MT Bonobo_Unknown-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bonobo_Unknown-common.Tpo -c

 -o Bonobo_Unknown-common.lo Bonobo_Unknown-common.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSE

RVER_LIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DS

ERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DORB

IT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-

2.0/include -DVERSION=\"2.18.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-

Activation\" -march=i686 -O2 -MT Bonobo_Unknown-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bono

bo_Unknown-common.Tpo -c Bonobo_Unknown-common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/Bonobo_Un

known-common.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSE

RVER_LIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DS

ERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DORB

IT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-

2.0/include -DVERSION=\"2.18.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-

Activation\" -march=i686 -O2 -MT Bonobo_Unknown-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bono

bo_Unknown-common.Tpo -c Bonobo_Unknown-common.c -o Bonobo_Unknown-common.o >/de

v/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/Bonobo_Unknown-common.Tpo .deps/Bonobo_Unknown-common.Plo

echo "top_srcdir: .."

top_srcdir: ..

echo "IDL_DIR: ../idl/"

IDL_DIR: ../idl/

echo "IDL file: ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Unknown.idl"

IDL file: ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Unknown.idl

(rm -f ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Unknown.h ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Unknown

-stubs.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Unknown-skels.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo

_Unknown-common.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Unknown-imodule.c ../bonobo-activa

tion/Bonobo_Unknown-skelimpl.c || true) > /dev/null

/usr/bin/orbit-idl-2 -I../idl "-D__../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Unknown_COMPILATI

ON" --deps ../bonobo-activation/.deps/Bonobo_Unknown.idl.P ../bonobo-activation/

../idl/Bonobo_Unknown.idl

orbit-idl-2 2.14.7 compiling

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Unknown.idl

echo "top_srcdir: .."

top_srcdir: ..

echo "IDL_DIR: ../idl/"

IDL_DIR: ../idl/

echo "IDL file: ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl"

IDL file: ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

(rm -f ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Activation_types.h ../bonobo-activation/Bonob

o_Activation_types-stubs.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Activation_types-skels.c 

../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Activation_types-common.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonob

o_Activation_types-imodule.c ../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Activation_types-skelim

pl.c || true) > /dev/null

/usr/bin/orbit-idl-2 -I../idl "-D__../bonobo-activation/Bonobo_Activation_types_

COMPILATION" --deps ../bonobo-activation/.deps/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl.P ../

bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

orbit-idl-2 2.14.7 compiling

  mode, hide preprocessor errors, passes: stubs skels common headers 

Processing file ../bonobo-activation/../idl/Bonobo_Activation_types.idl

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG

_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\""/usr\"" -DSERVER_LIBEXECDIR=\""/usr/libexec\""

 -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DSERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_

ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/

orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DVERSION=\"2.18

.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-Activation\"     -march=i686

 -O2 -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/Bonobo_GenericFactory

-common.Tpo -c -o Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSE

RVER_LIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DSERVERINFODIR=\"/usr/lib/bonobo/servers\" -DS

ERVER_CONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DBONOBO_ACTIVATION_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DORB

IT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-

2.0/include -DVERSION=\"2.18.0\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Bonobo-

Activation\" -march=i686 -O2 -MT Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo -MD -MP -MF .de

ps/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.Tpo -c Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c  -fPIC -DP

IC -o .libs/Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.o

In file included from Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.c:9:

Bonobo_GenericFactory.h:108: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'PO

A_Bonobo_Unknown__epv'

make[2]: *** [Bonobo_GenericFactory-common.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make[1]: *** [install] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0/work/li

bbonobo-2.18.0/bonobo-activation'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1083:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called gnome2_src_install

  gnome2.eclass, line 85:   Called die

!!! install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonobo-2.

18.0/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exac

t

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_77938876.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost pm # 

```

----------

## _Seth_

après une petit recherche sur le forum, je te conseillerais de mettre seulement les CFLAGS minimum, de commenter ton MAKEOPTS="-jx" et de faire un

```
# emerge --oneshot libonobo
```

Sinon, j'ai trouvé le topic suivant qui parle du même problème que toi.

Sinon, je te conseille de faire un rapport de bug sur bugs.gentoo.org, il n'y en a pas encore et donc rien n'est fait pour le corriger pour l'instant...

----------

## YetiBarBar

J'avais zappé (et je suis pas le seul ...) mais :

```
emerge kde
```

 saimal !

Si tu souhaite vraiment installer kde, il faut fuir cet ebuild (qui est l'ancien ebuild dit "monolithique") et lui préférer les ebuilds modulaires.

```
emerge kde-meta
```

 est moins pire mais le mieux reste d'installer le minimum à l'aide de kde-base/start-kde et de rajouter ce dont tu as besoin.

Le coup du emerge kde, c'est un coup à transformer ton PC en radiateur ambulant (tu recompiles tout kde à chaque revision, tandis qu'avec kde-meta, tu ne recompiles "que" les paquets qui ont évolué)[/code]

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as raison, tu est mieux d'installer un KDE minimum et ton ordi va te remercier 2 fois par année lors d'un changement de release de KDE.

----------

## pasmoi

bon, gentoo, c'est pouris!

mon système s'est auto-détruit à cause de tous ces emerge, donc la, j'essaye de le reinstaller depuis les livecd, mais ça non plus, ça marche pas (je ne sait même pas comment j'avais réussi la première fois)

donc donc si j'arrive à refaire marcher mon ordi avec gentoo, je vous dit si ça marche.

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie déjà python-updater  :Wink: 

----------

## pasmoi

j'ai réinstallé un système

python-updater me met un message qui ressemble à (je peut pas copier/coller) :

Can't determine any previous Python version(s)

le emerge kde-meta  se vautre lamentablement avec au passage des erreues sur portage tmp dir.

----------

## pasmoi

tiens,  au cas ou, j'ai fait un emerge python ...

et il semble qu'il n'était même pas installé!

la compil est en cours.

----------

## kwenspc

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> bon, gentoo, c'est pouris!

 

Nan mais c'est quoi ce commentaire! À chaque fois que j'ai eu une merde perso c'était de ma faute. Les quelques rares cas où ça a coincé (dernièrement: libexpat) il suffit de connaître les bons outils (rtfm!) et ça rox sa mémé cowboy. 

Allez reprends toi, suit nos conseils et surtout lis la doc (bon ok le handbook ne donne pas toute les commandes ni outils interessant). Tu peux aller matter du côté gentoo-wiki.com aussi et chercher sinon sur le forum même si le moteur de recherche de phpBB est nul - disons le- et aussi la section "Documentations Astuces et scripts".

Gentoo contrairement à d'autre distrib "click and run and j'te put full of conneries" (je parle trop bien ce soir, c'est festival), est une distrib à apprivoiser et à personnaliser. Pas moyen d'y couper (ça demande donc bcp d'effort, il faut avouer). C'est bien simple: chaque utilisateur de Gentoo a une Gentoo qui lui est propre. Donc ça peut te parraître rebutant, surtout quand on débute qu'on tombe sur un bug comme le tiens avec la libbonobbo c'est vrai ça aide pas. Tes posts me laisse penser que tu n'est pas trop sûr de ce qu'il faut faire et que tu appréhendes pas tout les tenants et aboutissants. Mais t'inquiète, avec le temps ça va rentrer et après t'en démordras pas!  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> j'ai réinstallé un système
> 
> python-updater me met un message qui ressemble à (je peut pas copier/coller) :
> 
> Can't determine any previous Python version(s)
> ...

 

Ce message ne signifie pas forcément que tu n'as pas python d'installé. Il peut également vouloir dire que tu as une version de python et une seule. Et oui, puisque tu lances la commande python updater (mis à niveau de python, donc deux versions sont nécessaires) il cherche une nouvelle et une ancienne version, OK?

Tu aurais du faire un emerge --info.

----------

## pasmoi

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   bon, gentoo, c'est pouris! 
> 
> Nan mais c'est quoi ce commentaire! À chaque fois que j'ai eu une merde perso c'était de ma faute. Les quelques rares cas où ça a coincé (dernièrement: libexpat) il suffit de connaître les bons outils (rtfm!) et ça rox sa mémé cowboy. 
> 
> Allez reprends toi, suit nos conseils et surtout lis la doc (bon ok le handbook ne donne pas toute les commandes ni outils interessant). Tu peux aller matter du côté gentoo-wiki.com aussi et chercher sinon sur le forum même si le moteur de recherche de phpBB est nul - disons le- et aussi la section "Documentations Astuces et scripts".
> ...

 

lol

j'ai passé 15 jours a chercher sur google

une semaine sur ce forum

et j'ai pas avancé d'un centimètre

mais là, c'est bon, j'ai fait un "supprimer la partition", puis j'ai réinstallé.

ce qui m'mebète, c'est qu'au temps ou débian régnait en maitre sur le mon linux, je faisait tout à coup de "suivant, suivant, suivant", et que j'arrivais à avoir un truc qui tourne sans prise de tête.

ce qui m'embête aussi, c'est qu'avant d'avoir un système ultra personalisé, on devrais tout de même avoir un système basique standart qui marche facilement non?

je ne comprend pas en quoi la personalisation fait que ça marche pas ... quand on à pas encore commencé à personaliser quoi que ce soit.

sinon, pour les merdes des autres distro, je suis d'accord : avant ma partition système faisait 2Go, et j'ai du l'étendre à l'infini avec le temps ...

bon, ok, je réessaye . . .

----------

## pasmoi

une autre chose :

pour moi, mon PC, c'est pas seulement un jouer : c'est surtout mon outil de travail.

j'ai besoin que ça marche tout de suite, toujours, 24H/24, sans problème

c'est pour ça que j'utilise linux.

c'est aussi pour ça que gentoo m'a un peut soulé.

sinon, si cela veut dire que gentoo n'est pas faite pour l'utilisation que j'en fait, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer (si ça existe encore) une autre distrib, non-personalisable, qui me foute 30Go de bordel inutile sur mon dur, tant pis, mais qui s'installe en 20 seconde, et qui marche pendant 10 ans non-stop, sans broncher, et sur laquelle j'installe des programmes avec autant de facilité qu'un apt-get ou qu'un emerge?

----------

## pasmoi

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   j'ai réinstallé un système
> 
> python-updater me met un message qui ressemble à (je peut pas copier/coller) :
> 
> Can't determine any previous Python version(s)
> ...

 

non, mais le fait qu'après mon emerge -u world, lorsque j'ai fait un emerge python, il me l'installe, je pense que oui.

ou alors j'ai pas encore bien compris comment marche emerge (c'est possible, je suis nouveau sous gentoo)

----------

## Mickael

windows vista ?

ok -->[]

----------

## kwenspc

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non, mais le fait qu'après mon emerge -u world, lorsque j'ai fait un emerge python, il me l'installe, je pense que oui.
> 
> ou alors j'ai pas encore bien compris comment marche emerge (c'est possible, je suis nouveau sous gentoo)

 

en effet t'as pas compris  :Razz: 

emerge python il t'installera TOUJOURS python, même si celui ci est installé (bah oui tu lui demande lui il fait. par contre tu demanderais emerge -u python là si c'est à jour emerge ferait rien). Et, d'ailleurs, sans python emerge ne fonctionnerait pas! (et oui portage est en python...)

Donc là tu vois je doute fortement que tu ais bien lu la doc...   :Razz: 

----------

## pasmoi

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Tu aurais du faire un emerge --info.

 

trop mort de rire

comme j'ai passé un mois à ne faire que ça, pense que je connait la page de man d'emerge par coeur, et je pourrais te la réciter sans problème.

le emerge --info, je peut le faire, mais je ne peut pas poster son résultat sur ce forum ... donc ça me sert à rien ...

non, mais si ça ce trouve, il y a un truc avec ma machine que gentoo n'aime pas ...Last edited by pasmoi on Wed Sep 05, 2007 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pasmoi

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   
> 
> non, mais le fait qu'après mon emerge -u world, lorsque j'ai fait un emerge python, il me l'installe, je pense que oui.
> 
> ou alors j'ai pas encore bien compris comment marche emerge (c'est possible, je suis nouveau sous gentoo) 
> ...

 

ha zut, oui, c'est vrai

heu ... du coup sur mon nouveau système, je ne peut plus savoir si il y était avant ou pas ...

j'ai boulletisé sur ce coup la ...

je vais réessayer d'installer kde-méta

sinon, pour les PORTAGE_TMPDIR, quelqu'un à une idée?

----------

## pasmoi

finalement, la j'y vais progrssivement

j'installe déja konqueror, et pour l'instant, la compil se passe bien

comme ça, si ça marche, je pourrait accéder à ce forum depuis la machine en question, et vous faire des copier/coller des logs.

comme à l'origine, c'est avec gnome que j'avais un problème (avec l'ancienne install), je n'ai toujours pas réessayé de l'installer

je doit dire que j'ai assez peur.

ha sinon, les USE par défaut sont vides, et je ne sait pas ou j'avais péché les USE tordus que j'avais dans l'ancienne install.

sinon, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de doc qui laissait penser qu'une ommission dans les USE pouvais faire foirer les compils.

d'après ce que j'ai compris, les USE, c'est préférences, des fonctionalité optionnelles de certains logiciels qu'on choisis d'activer ou non à la compil

c'est bien ça?

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Il aurait pas un problème au niveau des CFLAGS ?

Son emerge --info donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> System uname: 2.6.22.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Les recommandations du gentoo-wiki :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Athlon-tbird XP/Duron (AMD)
> 
> vendor_id  : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

A la limite un petit,

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

pourrait aussi être utile pour m'ôter le doute...

Quant à Gentoo, sans être un spécialiste, j'ai toujours réussi à me dépatouiller en lisant et relisant les handbooks, les wikis et ce forum, quand je fais des conneries c'est que je n'ai pas lu la doc et donc je n'ai qu'à me flageller avec une licence XP (ou pire WIN95). C'est ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai plus de partoche windows et que je n'utilise QUE gentoo. 

Alors courage, accroche toi, une fois qu'on a franchi le pas, on a du mal à regarder en arrière. (snif, c'est bô ce que je dis...)

----------

## Mickael

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Tu aurais du faire un emerge --info. 
> 
> trop mort de rire
> 
> comme j'ai passé un mois à ne faire que ça, pense que je connait la page de man d'emerge par coeur, et je pourrais te la réciter sans problème.
> ...

 

Nan la blague n'était pas là   :Very Happy: 

sinon il y a un autre problème dans ton make.conf :

```
MAKEOPTS=""
```

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Il aurait pas un problème au niveau des CFLAGS ?
> 
> Son emerge --info donne :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Le choix n'est pas fameux en terme d'optimisation mais ne pose pas de problème non plus (l'athlon-xp étant rétrocompatible i686). Il aurait même pu choisir un -march=i386, sa machine devrait tourner (mais en terme d'optimisation, ce serait la cata complète)

----------

## boozo

@all != pasmoi : 'tain les gonz... sérieusement, l'avez relu le topic.. et depuis le thread original ou je demandais le split ?

on y est tous allé de la notre dans tous les sens et "sans queue ni tête" et sans rapport avec le chmilimili - mer** c'est pas propre !   :Confused: 

Bon ok il n'y met pas du gaz et des remarques injustes irritent un peu comme l'a souligné kwen mais qd même... circonstances atténuantes... on y est pas pour rien. Vous ne croyez pas qu'on l'a râté celui-là ? Même s'il c'est trompé, s'il ne reste pas sous 'ntoo et s'il est passé à côté de pas mal de choses... on peut essayer de l'en sortir rien que pour la gloire non ?

Perso, il me fait mal au coeur ce topic et avec le rhume que je me paye, je m'y perds pour reprendre le fils des événements au propre mais si qq'un me fait une synthèse du tracker avec les infos pertinentes (c'est vraiment Beyrouth ! ) je lui donnerai de mon temps pour essayer de rattraper qqch si mon neurone se met en branle

Mer**... quoi... on l'a pas vraiment aidé faut avouer croyez pas ?   :Sad: 

----------

## pasmoi

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pourrait aussi être utile pour m'ôter le doute...
> 
> Quant à Gentoo, sans être un spécialiste, j'ai toujours réussi à me dépatouiller en lisant et relisant les handbooks, les wikis et ce forum, quand je fais des conneries c'est que je n'ai pas lu la doc et donc je n'ai qu'à me flageller avec une licence XP (ou pire WIN95). C'est ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai plus de partoche windows et que je n'utilise QUE gentoo. 
> ...

 

lol,

moi non plus j'ai plus de partoche windows depuis un baille.

mais je suis resté des années sous debian, et je suis habitué a balancé des apt-get dans tous les sens, et que que ça marche sans poser de questions

donc, la, j'ai un peut du mal.

gentoo, ça me rapelle vachement l'époque ou je m'était fait une LFS (linux from scratch)

...

merci pour les encouragement, je m'acroche :

donc c'est exacetement comme tu dit, j'ai un athlon xp 2400+

et mes flags qui défilent sous mes yeux, dans les lignes de compil, c'est bien du i686-pc-linux-g++

----------

## pasmoi

donc je résume :

1) En 1998, trouvant que windows c'était trop pouris, je suis passé sous linux (redhat 5.2)

2) Je suis devenu un warior roxor haxor sous linux, et j'ai utilisé débian pendant des années en essayant au passage de nombreuses distrib qui m'ont pour la pluspar déçu ...

3) En 2007, ma débian potato ugrpgradée en woody upgradée en sarge upgradée dirrect en etch (en sautant le sid toute pourie) commençait à déconner ...

4) J'ai réinstallé une deiban : je me suis rendu compte que la distrib Débian était devenu totalement pourie ...

5) J'ai eu mon disque du qui a grillé, avec ma débian pourie ...

6) J'ai pleuré mon dur

7) J'ai suivi le conseil des autres amis warior-haxor-roxor, et j'ai essayé d'installé une gentoo

8) Après 15 jours de gallère, enfin, ça marchais

9) J'ai fait un emerge -u world, et tout est patis en live.

10) 15 jours de recherches avec google, puis une semaine sur ce forum n'ont fait qu'empirer les choses ...

11) J'ai fini par perdre l'interface graphique, et ni gnome ni kde ne voulaient s'emerger. J'avais la fameuse erreur dont est nommé le topic dans les deux cas.

12) J'ai recréé une nouvelle table des partitions, de nouvelles partition ext3, et j'ai réinstallé gentoo (système minimum) (galère totale)

13) J'ai installé progrssivement ce dont j'avais besoin jusqu'a avoir un twm en état de marche

14) J'ai fait un emerge kde-meta qui a planté

voila, j'espère que j'ai tout bien résumé.

sinon, quand je pensait abandonner gentoo, c'était juste en remarquant que j'avais eu moins de mal avec ma LFS, mais faut pas le prendre mal ; j'ai besoin que ça marche, c'est tout, j'ai pas le choix. Si j'arrive pas a faire marcher gentoo, je serais OBLIGE a contre coeur de mettre autrechose pour pouvoir travailler.

la j'écrit ce post depuis un vieux portable sous sarge qui m'a été prété préinstallé (donc pouris) par le boulot ...

sinon, je tiens à faire remarquer que le problème pourrais peut-être venir de mon matos, qui en a vu des vertes et des pas mures ...

----------

## pasmoi

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> Il aurait pas un problème au niveau des CFLAGS ?
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2" 
> 
> 

 

heu sinon, tu veut peut être dire qu'il faudrais que je mette les flags dans le make.conf?

le problème, c'est que sur cette gentoo que j'ai installé depuis le live cd 2006.1 (le 2007 marche pas), je n'ai pas de make.conf ...

donc sur ma première gentoo que j'ai dégagé l'autre jours, j'avais fait un make.conf en suivant des tonnes de tutos, mais apparament, la moitié d'entre eux étaient pouris, et il allait de même du make.conf que j'avai fait.

donc pour le make.conf, si j'en fait un, je n'y mettrais que ce que l'on me confirmera être correct ici.

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

j'adore ton résumé  :Very Happy:    surtout le moment ou tu pleure le dur ou il y avait la débian pourrie   :Razz: 

Je suis chaud gentoo cette semaine, jveux bien t'aider à regarder ... 

Passe en message perso lol 

Le fait de voir quelqu'un devoir se passer de gentoo à contre coeur me rend complètement tristounet   :Laughing: 

Je te préviens d'avance, si tu sais pas me filer un accès root à ta machine, je pourrais pas t'aider  :Wink:    (et un ptit screen te sera très utile)

----------

## pasmoi

whaou, un accès root

bon, puisqu'il n'y a encore rien sur la machine, je suppose que ça peut se faire, mais ça fait vraiment bizare ...

sinon, emerge -c world

me pète un emssage bizare disant que vixie-cron n'est pas un atome valide.

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

as-tu lu de fond en comble le "gentoo handbook ?" il explique en détail l'utilisation d'emerge en tant qu'utilisateur final  :Wink: 

----------

## Nirna

J'ai installé il y a une semaine une Gentoo 2007 sur un laptop (Xeon Core 2), et je me suis retrouvé avec les mêmes symptômes...

Après quelques jours (avec des install/recompil du noyau dans tous les sens, donc l'origine du problème, je ne sais pas...), impossible de compiler un truc via emerge, avec called dyn_install qui gueulait...

Portage s'émergeait bien (pas de compilation à faire si je me souviens bien), mais toute compilation se gamellait plus ou moins rapidement (sur differents packages)...

Une fois, c'était une impossibilité d'écriture sur des répertoires (droits et problèmes d'IO...), d'autres qui me disait que le compilateur (gcc-4.1) n'était pas valide pour compiler (mais bon, je compilais quand même le noyau sans problème...)...

Je suspecte quand même que, entre autres, quelques partitions (portage, usr, tmp, var, en LVM2) avaient loupé la rentrée de septembre...

Bon, comme il n'y avait rien d'important encore sur la machine, RAZ et réinstallation.

----------

## xaviermiller

et vous êtes parti d'un stage 1 ou 3 ?

sous quelle architecture ? x86 ou AMD64 ? (et aviez-vous pris le bon stage ?)

----------

## Nirna

Stage 3 pour moi, x86 32 bits, et oui, le bon stage3 i686...

Cflags basiques : march=i686 -O2 -pipe. 

(march passée depuis la réinstall en prescott).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> (march passée depuis la réinstall en prescott).

 

et ça marche ? il y a quelques mois, j'avais complètement corrompu une gentoo 32 bits en mettant "-march=k8" car certains paquets donnaient des core dumps (ils compilaient en 64 bits ? va t'en savoir)

depuis, j'ai mis "-march=athlon-xp" et ça roule  :Wink: 

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> heu sinon, tu veut peut être dire qu'il faudrais que je mette les flags dans le make.conf? 

 

Comme nous, le dit YetiBarBar, tu peux laisser -march comme il est. 

Cela ne pose pas de problème, parce que ton proc est compatible I686.

Le principal est que tu te retrouves avec un système utilisable.

En fait c'est une question d'optimisation, si tu veux que ton système soit compilé en utilisant du mieux possible le jeu d'instruction spécifique de ton processeur alors il faut modifier le CFLAG march en conséquence. En laissant i686, tu utiliseras un sous ensemble compatible avec les architectures i686, mais tu risques de ne pas être satisfait des performances de ton système. 

Et là, c'est une question de choix, et si on choisit gentoo, c'est que l'on accepte le fait d'être confronté à ses propres choix et pas à ceux des développeurs qui préparent des paquets pré-compilés. Nos choix ne sont pas forcément toujours les meilleurs, mais tu n'es pas seul, la communauté qui s'est développé autour de Gentoo met à ta disposition, beaucoup de ses connaissance et de son expérience, il suffit de chercher un peu. C'est ce qui, à mon avis, fait la force et la richesse de cette (meta-)distribution et c'est certainement la plus intéressante pour les utilisateurs qui s'accrochent.

Ensuite, je n'estime pas que Debian soit pourrie, je ne connais pas et donc je ne permettrai pas de critiquer une distrib sans la connaître (ma seule référence, par rapport au sytème de package, étant Kunbutu que j'ai installé chez des utilsateurs novices et qui franchement, rempli bien son office).

Enfin, les handbooks ne sont pas non plus pourris, quand j'ai des problèmes c'est la première source d'informations vers laquelle je me tourne. Souvent, mes problèmes provenaient du fait de ma mauvaise interprétation de ces handbooks.

Imprime les, relis les bien, je pense que sur ce forum, des experts prendront la peine de répondre à tes interrogations s'il y en a et reprend ton install.

Dernier commentaire, avant d'avoir un système qui "rox", il faut que ton système "worx"

Maintenant, si tu suspectes un problème hardware (mémoire qui flanche, disque dur rayé...), vaut mieux les résoudre avant d'entreprendre quoique ce soit.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut,

Concernant ton CFLAG, je les conserverais tels quels en ajoutant juste un -pipe (qui n'affecte pas les binaires généré mais accélère grandement le processus) tant que le système n'est pas stabilisé.

Pour ce qui est de kde-meta qui plante, si l'erreur se reproduit au même endroit avec un 

```
emerge --resume
```

 et que le paquet n'est pas critique, tu peux tenter de forcer avec 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

. Par contre, si l'erreur ne se reproduit pas au même endroit avec 

```
emerge --resume
```

, il y a fort à craindre un problème matériel. (PS: les processus de compilation, qui sont une des bases d'une install gentoo, ont un coefficient de tolérance de l'overclocking très proche de 0)

Concernant l'accès root que quelqu'un t'a demandé, je ne le ferai pas personnellement, même si celà semble partir d'une bonne intention, on ne sait jamais qui prends le contrôle de la machine. (Je me souviens toutefois d'une orgie à 5 roots sur une Gentoo il y a peut-être 2 ans qui m'avait impressionné à l'époque ...)

----------

## Nirna

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Nirna wrote:*   (march passée depuis la réinstall en prescott). 
> 
> et ça marche ? il y a quelques mois, j'avais complètement corrompu une gentoo 32 bits en mettant "-march=k8" car certains paquets donnaient des core dumps (ils compilaient en 64 bits ? va t'en savoir)
> 
> depuis, j'ai mis "-march=athlon-xp" et ça roule 

 

Ca marche (pour le moment   :Wink: ) pour moi en 32 bits  : Wiki Gentoo : Cflags Intel Core 2

----------

## pasmoi

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> as-tu lu de fond en comble le "gentoo handbook ?" il explique en détail l'utilisation d'emerge en tant qu'utilisateur final 

 

oui, mais je peut recommencé

et sur le forum, je me suis planté (faute de frappe), je voulais dire emerge -u world

----------

## pasmoi

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et vous êtes parti d'un stage 1 ou 3 ?
> 
> sous quelle architecture ? x86 ou AMD64 ? (et aviez-vous pris le bon stage ?)

 

stage3

x86 (car le pross est un 32 bits) (athlon xp 2400+)

----------

## pasmoi

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, je n'estime pas que Debian soit pourrie, je ne connais pas et donc je ne permettrai pas de critiquer une distrib sans la connaître (ma seule référence, par rapport au sytème de package, étant Kunbutu que j'ai installé chez des utilsateurs novices et qui franchement, rempli bien son office).
> 
> 

 

quandje dit qu'elle est devenue pourie, je veut dire que la etch, soit disant stable, n'a rien de stable

avant, pour passer en stable, une débian devait subir des tests, et résister par exemple à une semaine de "crashme"

la débian etch, il suffit d'une bombe fork pour la planter, et la moitié des logiciel officiels debian-etch à jours que j'utilisais plantaient tout seuls ...

(comme firefox, konqueror, eclipse...)

bref, j'avais l'impression d'être sous windows millenium ... 

Ma debian Woody, elle, elle était implantable.

et tout ceci est la raison pour laquelle je suis passé à gentoo.

----------

## pasmoi

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Concernant ton CFLAG, je les conserverais tels quels en ajoutant juste un -pipe (qui n'affecte pas les binaires généré mais accélère grandement le processus) tant que le système n'est pas stabilisé.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de kde-meta qui plante, si l'erreur se reproduit au même endroit avec un 
> ...

 

j'ai pas encore essayé le resume, mais en faisant 3 fois "emerge kde-meta" ça a toujours planté au même endroit.

mais je connait des problème matèriel qui font que ça plante toujours au même endroit (genre un petit appel bios, et c'est fini, comme sur le portable depuis lequel j'écrit ce post, et qui ne démarre pas si je n'apuie pas sur la coque à un endroit précis pendant le démarrage, mais ensuite, tout marche bien) (mais pour le portable, c'est hors sujet)

donc, oui, a priori, ça plante toujours au même endroit, et non, je ne pense pas que ça soit critique, puisque c'est dans la libical, et que d'après mes connaissance, ical, c'est juste pour se syncronser avec l'agenda google ...

je vais essayer tout ça

merci beaucoup

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> j'ai pas encore essayé le resume, mais en faisant 3 fois "emerge kde-meta" ça a toujours planté au même endroit.
> 
> mais je connait des problème matèriel qui font que ça plante toujours au même endroit (genre un petit appel bios, et c'est fini, comme sur le portable depuis lequel j'écrit ce post, et qui ne démarre pas si je n'apuie pas sur la coque à un endroit précis pendant le démarrage, mais ensuite, tout marche bien) (mais pour le portable, c'est hors sujet)
> 
> donc, oui, a priori, ça plante toujours au même endroit, et non, je ne pense pas que ça soit critique, puisque c'est dans la libical, et que d'après mes connaissance, ical, c'est juste pour se syncronser avec l'agenda google ...

 

Le resume devrait planté au même endroit dans ce cas. Si tu fais un --resume --skipfirst, plusieurs trucs de kdepim devrait refuser de compiler (même combat ==> resume, skipfirst ainsi qu'un paquet appelé karm lié à kdepim) ainsi que korganizer et kontact-specialdates.

Si tu n'as pas de besoin urgent de ces passer, tu doit pouvoir passer en force kde-meta à coup de skipfirst sur ces paquets et revenir là dessus, si besoin, une fois que tu auras une interface graphique.

----------

## boozo

@pasmoi : (bis) je re-poste ici des fois que

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,

C'était juste pour apporter mon soutien à pasmoi, j'ai installé gentoo (c'était ma première install) il y a 3 semaines

Après des heures passé sur les forums, canal irc gentoofr... j'ai réussi (grace à cette formidable communauté Linux) à avoir un système bien avancé (gnome, son ok, jackd / Qjack avec audio / Midi, Rosegarden 1.5.1....), j'ai donc eu des pb avec cette fameuse librairie résolue (voir forum  http://linuxmao.org : http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?forumId=3&comments_parentId=5989#threadId6026 )

C'est vrai qu'il faut être très patient et pour l'instant je souffle un peu en essayant de classer mes notes   :Razz:   pour reprendre ensuite avec l'installation du noyau rt...

j'appréhende un peu quand même ma prochaine installe gentoo   :Rolling Eyes:   (mais j'irai de toute façon jusqu'au bout), et je n'utilise Linux régulièrement que depuis 1 an 1/2   :Wink: 

----------

